# Anyone Have The Follow Fault Codes?



## elester12 (Sep 2, 2005)

Hello all,

My check engine light comes and goes normally but has finally decided to stay on. I scanned it with my bavarian technic tool and found the codes 4D02 and 4804. It's in German but translated it says, "Reducing-agent pressure buildup". 

Anyone know which SCR pipe would have the buildup? I've about had it with this car.


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

Have you had the recalls done? If not, get it done - they change the injector. If yes, you should be covered by BMW's warranty on replacement parts.

If you're below 70K miles and in one of the 13 CA emissions states (Maryland is one), you're covered, too.


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

Closest fault codes I see on the list are:

4D03 Exhaust Backpressure Sensor Bank 1

4803 Torque Control ACC

480A DPF -Bank 1

I'd say it's related to your DPF.


----------



## elester12 (Sep 2, 2005)

Fault codes 4D02 and 4804 are related to the urea pump under the rear of the car. The pump was not building up pressure. You have to drop the exhaust to get to the pump above the tanks. 6 hours of labor plus 300 ish for parts if you have this done out of warranty at a BWM dealer. 

I'm praying for a service manual to be written for this car.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

elester12 said:


> Fault codes 4D02 and 4804 are related to the urea pump under the rear of the car. The pump was not building up pressure. You have to drop the exhaust to get to the pump above the tanks. 6 hours of labor plus 300 ish for parts if you have this done out of warranty at a BWM dealer.
> 
> I'm praying for a service manual to be written for this car.


Extended warranty, get it!:thumbup:


----------



## quasimodem (Nov 9, 2011)

elester12 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> My check engine light comes and goes normally but has finally decided to stay on. I scanned it with my bavarian technic tool and found the codes 4D02 and 4804. It's in German but translated it says, "Reducing-agent pressure buildup".
> 
> Anyone know which SCR pipe would have the buildup? I've about had it with this car.


I cant figure out what 4804 is and I have it showing. I also have 4A66 and 4B90. The first appears to be Power Management Vehicle Electrical system (maybe an old battery) and the second is Rail Pressure Control at Engine Start.



elester12 said:


> Fault codes 4D02 and 4804 are related to the urea pump under the rear of the car. The pump was not building up pressure. You have to drop the exhaust to get to the pump above the tanks. 6 hours of labor plus 300 ish for parts if you have this done out of warranty at a BWM dealer.
> 
> I'm praying for a service manual to be written for this car.


Yikes. Any idea what parts need to be replaced, the entire DEF pump? Or just a valve cleaning?

Okay, see ETK printout below. I see two main suspects -- the pump unit (16197205041 $507.84 at Tischer) and the Supply Module (16197244137 $299.45 at Tischer), any guesses as to which would be causing a 4804 fault code?


----------



## quasimodem (Nov 9, 2011)

Bump, any resolution to the 4804 question? Is it the pump unit or the supply module?


----------



## Hoooper (Jun 17, 2013)

This is the most complete list ive seen but no 4804 http://www.endtuning.com/bmwcodes.html#DDE6


----------



## 9mmkungfu (Sep 11, 2014)

Was this ever resolved? If so, could you post the details?


----------



## 9mmkungfu (Sep 11, 2014)

Still interested in the 4804 code if anyone else has seen it.


----------



## dadasracecar (Sep 12, 2008)

I have this code now persistently. Any information from those that have had this situation resolved would be greatly appreciated. TIA.


----------



## 9mmkungfu (Sep 11, 2014)

I ended up removing the SCR system and haven't had any related codes since.


----------



## rs0xn (Mar 16, 2012)

I have a 2011 x5 35d. I get this error 4804 every time this year in January. This is the second year I've gotten it. The cold weather and thawing and back to cold seems to trigger something. Car is not under warranty anymore, bmw said to replace scr module sensor. My Indy mechanic said monitor it and replace if needed. His price was $1400 parts labor. After clearing the error last year it went away, but has resurfaced today. I use the Carly app to clear code. Is there any long term problems that could damage vehicle by clearing fault and ignoring issue. Like I said it only happens at beginning of winter here in CT. I'm also driving 15 miles city to from work. Not sure if car has enough miles / heat to start regen the filter and burn off diesel crud.

Is this just an emissions issue? Is Connecticut within the 13 states you referenced?

Does anyone have the recall number or something I can reference back to bmw about this recall I keep hearing about. The x5 just had a 60k mile service done by my Indy shop.

Sent from my iPad using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## salman13 (Jan 29, 2018)

I have a bmw 2010 x5 and have had this problem since December. I go hte car about 2 months earlier and it seemed to be fine. It happened aruond the same time the temperature dropped below 0 degrees (Celsius). 

Different mechanics told me different things. Some told me that car might just stop in the middle of the road. Others told me not to worry , it's just emission related. As long of there is fluid, it should be OK. 

I did the VW touareg replacement and unfortunately the problem is still present. The person who did the repair says it could just be the line as the fluid might have crystallized. 

I am thinking of just removing it all at this point


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

salman13 said:


> it all


What is "it all"?

What code are you getting? Only 4804?

Any history?

What is "the VW tourareg replacement"??


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

rs0xn said:


> I have a 2011 x5 35d. I get this error 4804 every time this year in January. ...
> 
> Is this just an emissions issue? Is Connecticut within the 13 states *you *referenced?
> 
> Does anyone have the recall number or something I can reference back to bmw about this recall I keep hearing about. The x5 just had a 60k mile service done by my Indy shop.


I see that no-one responded to you back in January. Possibly because the "you" wasn't quoted so he didn't know you'd asked a question. Possibly because you re-opened a thread that had been inactive for 7 months and people lost it. Whatever.

CT is one of the CA states where the warranty on emissions systems lasts until 7/70K.

The warranty (not a recall) on the active tank and NOx sensors is referenced in this thread: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=981054



salman13 said:


> I have a bmw 2010 x5 and have had this problem since December. ...
> 
> I did the VW touareg replacement and unfortunately the problem is still present. The person who did the repair says it could just be the line as the fluid might have crystallized.
> 
> I am thinking of just removing it all at this point


Come now, ARD. I would think you know the answers to these and are being obtuse? Whatever.

The VW Tuareg replacement is using a VW part for the active tank's level sensor to replace the (supposedly non-replaceable) BMW level sensor. Same part. This info is searchable somewhere in this (or the X5) forum. If not here, then e90post.

By "it all", I presume you're talking about an "alphabet" delete, which removes the SCR/DEF system, the EGR, and possibly the DPF/DOC, and getting a tune to extinguish the resulting SEL.


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

I suspected 'it all' might be 'all emissions stuff', but maybe just 'the def stuff'/

I had NO CLUE that the Touareg replacement is the VW diesel def tank part. I actually thought he was a prior Touareg owner, dumped that car and now had X5 issues....

Serious/.


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

ard said:


> ...
> 
> I had NO CLUE that the Touareg replacement is the VW diesel def tank part. I actually thought he was a prior Touareg owner, dumped that car and now had X5 issues....


It's one of those laugh-at-BMW-service things. You can search, but there are two (maybe more) things you can do to fix DEF tank problems.
1) If the active tank level sensor fails - happens a lot - you can get the VW part from the diesel Toureg and use it to replace the one in the BMW DEF tanks, as it's the exact same one. It's a bit of labor, since you have to drop the tank to get to it.
2) If the temperature sensor in the active tank fails, you can replace it with a simple thermocouple, or even bypass it.

BMW was just stupid in designing those parts to not be replaceable. Note that the F3x 328d has a different design, with more reliable sensors (capacitance ala oil level sensor), etc. that is much more maintainable.


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

Yeah, very aware of he VW part, the xermodex fixes, etc...


I was kinda skimming his post.... Parsing the words, I missed that "Touareg replacement"= VW Diesel DEF tank guts


----------

